# Redneck LED lights



## Edvet (28 Sep 2017)

Just want to give a quick review for a simple, not expensive, LED light.




 

Not the most beautifull one, but for app 20€ a decent solution for a simple low tech tank. I've used one for about 18 months  and no problems.
I use one (10W version) for my black cube (50x50x50cm) (low tech biotope tank) and it works like a charm. It's sold in dutch DIY shops.(only needs a cord and plug attatched)

If anyone else has tips please share.There must be affordable alternatives around.


----------



## Sweded (25 Nov 2017)

I've seen these cheap flood light have different light quality even at the same color temperature on paper. Must be different diodes used with different CRI rating and different looking peaks in the spectrum. Do you have a picture of the tank lit by the lamp?


----------



## Edvet (25 Nov 2017)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/black-cube-123-version-ii.50830/


----------



## zozo (25 Nov 2017)

What's your thought on alternatives? Other model flood light? Than there aint much to go on.. But if you mean anything LED with housing with some more easthetic value. Than you have to ploug through queries with Wall mount or Ceiling light. Or lose modules and DIY a casing around that.. Or use excisting casings and rebuild it to LED. The thing with higher performing LED you need rather some heavy duty heatsink and or forced fan cooling. The LED and driving part is peanuts but large heatsinks are rather expensive. Or work with a greater number smaller heatsinks and smaller LED units.

I haven't been there for long, a bit to far off for me, but i find it like a candy store.. It's not far from you and it's a huge warehouse storing old machine parts and old industrial equiptments and interiors etc. I bet there definitively are some industrial lamp hoods to be found which may have potention to be rebuilded to led. The owner is good to bargain with.
https://www.google.nl/maps/uv?hl=nl...ved=0ahUKEwinyvCJm9rXAhVoLcAKHdzjCf8QoioIezAK


----------



## Edvet (25 Nov 2017)

I am rubish with electronics, never learned it. So DIY is not gonna happen.


----------



## zozo (26 Nov 2017)

Adding industrial (style) to the search query might also broaden your choises.. For example this Kessil style machinery/tool light.
https://www.banggood.com/3W-220V-40...-Industrial-Machine-Tool-Light-p-1061831.html
It has a goose neck and a magnetic base, the base can be screwed off and the neck can be screwed to anything else usefull. This one only has 3 watt, no idea if the light is replaceable with a stronger spot light. Might find that in the reviews or just ask, i suspect it has a GU10 spot internaly.

Or this clamp based version up to 5 watt.
https://www.banggood.com/3W5W-110V-...se-Aluminum-Alloy-Working-Tool-p-1206645.html
 But for a propagator or a set can be enough for a low light tank. 

https://www.banggood.com/20W-LED-St...P65-Industrial-light-AC85-265V-p-1102989.html

All is a bit fashion sensitive models change regularly.. So regularly searching and searching several vendors you might hit something realy neet one day.


----------



## Edvet (26 Nov 2017)

I am always very weary to buy from Ebay/alibaba/china. So much cheap stuff hiding as quality . I know you probably miss out on the good stuf, butt afraid to buy real duds.


----------



## zozo (26 Nov 2017)

Well i'm the screw it open type of guy and then where ever i buy regardles the price 99% of the time i find made in China labels.  In those cases the price is maily the seller import fee and an above average profit calculation. So China also makes higher quality equiptment, you just need to find a trustable vendor willing to work with you.. i have only good experiences with Banggood, if i recieve something faulty it gets replaced or refunded.

I found a local vendor of LED lights, he also had a webshop.. I had to laugh, he hard copied the pictures from Aliexpress to put on his webshop and tripled the price. Go figure.


----------



## Edvet (26 Nov 2017)

"Beter goed gejat, dan slecht bedacht"


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Nov 2017)

They worked well for me. DIY luminaire - 2 x 20 watt LED 6500k flood lights mounted on 25mm square profile aluminium tubing. All the cabling is hidden within to give it a neat and uncluttered finish, all in for around £75.00.


----------



## zozo (26 Nov 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> They worked well for me. DIY luminaire - 2 x 20 watt LED 6500k flood lights mounted on 25mm square profile aluminium tubing. All the cabling is hidden within to give it a neat and uncluttered finish, all in for around £75.00.
> 
> View attachment 111433
> 
> View attachment 111434



I think this beats any excisting ready made aquarium fixture to date in price in looks and in any other way. SIMPLY beautifull!


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Nov 2017)

Thanks Marcel, I guess they do have a sort of industrial chic


----------



## zozo (26 Nov 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> they do have a sort of industrial chic


Absolutely and shine not only with efficiency, sufficiency but above all simplicity. KISS not only works in but all around the aquarium. 
And recently i found out these LED floodlights use a driver chip with a latent build in DIM function for automation with a PWM controller.
They have even more potential for the money you bargained for..


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Nov 2017)

That is a most welcome latent potential for us planted tank enthusiasts


----------



## Edvet (26 Nov 2017)

I bought a 20W one of these yesterday, see how it does.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Nov 2017)

These PAR tables might be of some help...


----------

